# Is there a YouTube painter that you respect?



## Abel Morales (Oct 23, 2015)

It's 2016 (yeah!) and YouTube has never been a better resource than it is today. However, there are a lot of "professional" painters who have channels on it that I wouldn't trust working in my home. However, I have run into a guy named The Idaho Painter on youtube who I always recommend to friends and family to check out, if they've decided to tackle the painting process themselves. So what about you? Have you seen any YouTube channels/video's of painters that you think have high standards? If so, post them here. Oh yeah and HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Bob Ross.

Hands down the best.


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

Wolfgang said:


> Bob Ross.
> 
> Hands down the best.


:clap::laughing::vs_clap:

Professionals give professional results period. diy'ers just cant duplicate what years of painting experience can produce.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Abel Morales said:


> It's 2016 (yeah!) and YouTube has never been a better resource than it is today. However, there are a lot of "professional" painters who have channels on it that I wouldn't trust working in my home. However, I have run into a guy named The Idaho Painter on youtube who I always recommend to friends and family to check out, if they've decided to tackle the painting process themselves. So what about you? Have you seen any YouTube channels/video's of painters that you think have high standards? If so, post them here. Oh yeah and HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Abel Morales (Oct 23, 2015)

mattpaints82 said:


> :clap::laughing::vs_clap:
> 
> Professionals give professional results period. diy'ers just cant duplicate what years of painting experience can produce.


I hope you're a little more helpful if friends and family come to you for advice. Personally, I don't suggest to friends that they can get professional results if they just do XY and Z but a little help can go a long way from turning a terrible finished product into something a little more respectable.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Abel Morales said:


> It's 2016 (yeah!) and YouTube has never been a better resource than it is today. However, there are a lot of "professional" painters who have channels on it that I wouldn't trust working in my home. However, I have run into a guy named The Idaho Painter on youtube who I always recommend to friends and family to check out, if they've decided to tackle the painting process themselves. So what about you? Have you seen any YouTube channels/video's of painters that you think have high standards? If so, post them here. Oh yeah and HAPPY NEW YEAR!


If I need help or advice I come here. If my friends (pro or not) I talk to them about it. 

I don't find the Idaho painter to be a teacher on 'how to paint' he's a good teacher at how it helps to be organized and have a good system in place with a crew that understands why. I wouldn't let him paint my house, even if hee paid me.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

If they're your friends and family, why wouldn't you help them for advice if you're a professional painter?

YouTube can show you the basics and some techniques but, as said, very few can match the quality of a professional painter. It's not just about putting paint on a wall....well maybe to some it is, but how to achieve a uniform, proper mil thickness finish.

Other than trying to plug the individual you referred to, what is the point of your first post?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> If I need help or advice I come here. If my friends (pro or not) I talk to them about it.
> 
> I don't find the Idaho painter to be a teacher on 'how to paint' he's a good teacher at how it helps to be organized and have a good system in place with a crew that understands why. I wouldn't let him paint my house, even if hee paid me.


Same here. I'll give out some tips and suggestions regarding tools and products but have never recommended a YouTube vid to someone. Guess it's because those I have seen have pretty much been jokes. Bob Ross is one I have not seen.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

You've never seen Bob Ross?!?

Damn, that's almost un-American....


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

rh said:


> same here. I'll give out some tips and suggestions regarding tools and products but have never recommended a youtube vid to someone. Guess it's because those i have seen have pretty much been jokes. bob ross is one i have not seen.


o rly?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

RH said:


> Same here. I'll give out some tips and suggestions regarding tools and products but have never recommended a YouTube vid to someone. Guess it's because those I have seen have pretty much been jokes. Bob Ross is one I have not seen.


Lol - not much of a YT guy I guess.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

RH said:


> Lol - not much of a YT guy I guess.


Or PBS either I assume....


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

As an aside, we each carried one of his palette knives as our go-to spackling knives for years. Very handy, especially on elaborate trim.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I had no idea he'd kicked the bucket 20yrs ago.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

My vote for bob ross. Lets paint some trees and a puffy little cloud


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Bob Ross quote from The Joy of Painting:

"We tell people sometimes: we're like drug dealers, come into town and get everybody absolutely addicted to painting. It doesn't take much to get you addicted."


----------



## Abel Morales (Oct 23, 2015)

Wolfgang said:


> If they're your friends and family, why wouldn't you help them for advice if you're a professional painter?
> 
> YouTube can show you the basics and some techniques but, as said, very few can match the quality of a professional painter. It's not just about putting paint on a wall....well maybe to some it is, but how to achieve a uniform, proper mil thickness finish.
> 
> Other than trying to plug the individual you referred to, what is the point of your first post?


I have friends and family all over the country so it's often hard or impractical to show them things. I find providing videos helps a lot. 

Once again, no one is suggesting that you can get a professional quality paint job just by watching a few videos. Not sure why this is coming up.

I "plugged" the Idaho Painter because I find him to be very knowledgeable and he communicates that knowledge fairly easily. Just trying to find others like him. Not really a "plug" per say.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> Or PBS either I assume....


Only when they are having their fundraisers. I love those things! :yes:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

DIY's have been painting long before YouTube, But I'm sure it wouldn't hurt to grab a few painting pointers from it.

What YT can't teach, is the commitment to painting. Day after day.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Wolfgang said:


> You've never seen Bob Ross?!?


Very Funny!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> DIY's have been painting long before YouTube, But I'm sure it wouldn't hurt to grab a few painting pointers from it.
> 
> What YT can't teach, is the commitment to painting. Day after day.


Are you sure that shouldn't be, "What YT can't teach is how to avoid being committed after painting day after day."?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

chrisn said:


> [/quot
> 
> Ditto!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Abel Morales said:


> It's 2016 (yeah!) and YouTube has never been a better resource than it is today. However, there are a lot of "professional" painters who have channels on it that I wouldn't trust working in my home. However, I have run into a guy named The Idaho Painter on youtube who I always recommend to friends and family to check out, if they've decided to tackle the painting process themselves. So what about you? Have you seen any YouTube channels/video's of painters that you think have high standards? If so, post them here. Oh yeah and HAPPY NEW YEAR!


Do you mean old "blow and go from Idaho"? Never heard of him.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

journeymanPainter said:


> If I need help or advice I come here. If my friends (pro or not) I talk to them about it.
> 
> I don't find the Idaho painter to be a teacher on 'how to paint' he's a good teacher at how it helps to be organized and have a good system in place with a crew that understands why. I wouldn't let him paint my house, even if hee paid me.


And he pretty much hides the fact that most of the prep work, if any is actually done, is not part of the "one day house painting" concept that he uses to fleece his customers with.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I had no idea he'd kicked the bucket 20yrs ago.


I use to watch him when I was a kid. I never painted (landscpes that is), but he was very relaxing to watch...kind of a bit hypnotic. He soothed me into a relaxed state as he painted his pine trees and mountains. 😴


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Happy little trees...I loved watching him as a kid.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

He's the last generation's hypnotoad. Also there's a Twitch.tv channel that's nothing but Bob Ross recordings (or at least it was there, not sure if still running) that had a HUGE number of followers.


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

One thing to see "how", the other thing to do "wow".)


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

DrakeB said:


> *He's the last generation's hypnotoad.* Also there's a Twitch.tv channel that's nothing but Bob Ross recordings (or at least it was there, not sure if still running) that had a HUGE number of followers.


For those of us a wee bit on the elderly side of life, could you tell us just what is a hypnotoad? I'm not going to Google it. :no:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

SemiproJohn said:


> For those of us a wee bit on the elderly side of life, could you tell us just what is a hypnotoad? I'm not going to Google it. :no:


it is 9 minutes 48 seconds of this nonsense
ps, I DID google it.


----------



## BoisePainter (Jan 13, 2015)

I think you assume a lot, don't you PAC? Have you been to Idaho? Have you seen the work done by the Idaho Painter? 

Don't you think it's a little presumptuous to label him "blow and go" if you don't in fact know that?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

BoisePainter said:


> I think you assume a lot, don't you PAC? Have you been to Idaho? Have you seen the work done by the Idaho Painter?
> 
> Don't you think it's a little presumptuous to label him "blow and go" if you don't in fact know that?


From his videos, he seems to epitomize B&G.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

BoisePainter said:


> I think you assume a lot, don't you PAC? Have you been to Idaho? Have you seen the work done by the Idaho Painter?
> 
> Don't you think it's a little presumptuous to label him "blow and go" if you don't in fact know that?


Have I seen his final product in person? No
Have I seen one of his exteriors a year or two after? No
After watching some of his videos did I learn something? Yes, how not to spray.


----------



## BoisePainter (Jan 13, 2015)

Not sure what you think epitomizes blow and go. And really, I'm not trying to pick a fight. I'd like a civil conversation. 

And I have seen the final product. I have seen the houses 2-3 years afterwards. I've even seen the houses 7-10 years afterwards. Actually, I've worked for the Idaho Painter for a long time. He has taught me everything I know about painting, including spraying. I've seen you critique the arc pattern, etc. The thing is, we've never had an issue down the road spraying that way. 

It gets frustrating seeing guys who don't live in the area, don't understand our environment and market, don't see the full job, and assume that anyone who does things differently is a hack--tear apart a crew that works hard and strives for high quality craftsmanship. 

So if you have real questions or concerns, then let's have at them. But let's not succumb to attacking real people with real lives and real stories because the Internet makes it too easy to dehumanize other people.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

BoisePainter said:


> Not sure what you think epitomizes blow and go. And really, I'm not trying to pick a fight. I'd like a civil conversation.
> 
> And I have seen the final product. I have seen the houses 2-3 years afterwards. I've even seen the houses 7-10 years afterwards. Actually, I've worked for the Idaho Painter for a long time. He has taught me everything I know about painting, including spraying. I've seen you critique the arc pattern, etc. The thing is, we've never had an issue down the road spraying that way.
> 
> ...


Not to be critical, but I think that may be the most important point in your post. I believe the term is "self referential".


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Gough said:


> As an aside, we each carried one of his palette knives as our go-to spackling knives for years. Very handy, especially on elaborate trim.
> 
> View attachment 68442


I need one of those for wallpapering.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

BoisePainter said:


> Not sure what you think epitomizes blow and go. And really, I'm not trying to pick a fight. I'd like a civil conversation.
> 
> And I have seen the final product. I have seen the houses 2-3 years afterwards. I've even seen the houses 7-10 years afterwards. Actually, I've worked for the Idaho Painter for a long time. He has taught me everything I know about painting, including spraying. I've seen you critique the arc pattern, etc. The thing is, we've never had an issue down the road spraying that way.
> 
> ...


I haven't said anything here that I wouldn't say to him personally. 

And personally, if I saw arching like I've seen from him (or some of his guys) I would take the gun away from them. Note, I don't consider myself a great spray man either, just someone who's pretty good at it.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

BoisePainter said:


> Not sure what you think epitomizes blow and go. And really, I'm not trying to pick a fight. I'd like a civil conversation.
> 
> And I have seen the final product. I have seen the houses 2-3 years afterwards. I've even seen the houses 7-10 years afterwards. Actually, I've worked for the Idaho Painter for a long time. He has taught me everything I know about painting, including spraying. I've seen you critique the arc pattern, etc. The thing is, we've never had an issue down the road spraying that way.
> 
> ...


From what I have seen, that would be questionable.


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

journeymanPainter said:


> Have I seen his final product in person? No
> Have I seen one of his exteriors a year or two after? No
> After watching some of his videos did I learn something? Yes, how not to spray.


I double that)

But most I've seeing do the same.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Just an observation...
I worked for the same guy the first 7 yrs of painting. He taught me everything I knew up to that point. I thought he was the cats meow. When I moved to Eugene to go to school, I began working for a well known painting contractor who helped me realize how little I knew, and of the little bit I knew, how many bad habits I developed by learning from someone who probably didn't know near as much as they led on. It was humbling. 

Fast-forward 18 more years, and I join this forum, (probably thinking once again I knew more than I actually did). It too was humbling. 

My point is, it's pretty hard to get an accurate assessment of one's skills if you've learned everything you know from 1 person. You might get lucky and learn from a master craftsman, or you might learn from a hack. Problem is, you won't know which is which.


----------



## RP Mike (Oct 24, 2015)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Just an observation...
> I worked for the same guy the first 7 yrs of painting. He taught me everything I knew up to that point. I thought he was the cats meow. When I moved to Eugene to go to school, I began working for a well known painting contractor who helped me realize how little I knew, and of the little bit I knew, how many bad habits I developed by learning from someone who probably didn't know near as much as they led on. It was humbling.
> 
> Fast-forward 18 more years, and I join this forum, (probably thinking once again I knew more than I actually did). It too was humbling.
> ...


Great points. I'm 25 and have only worked for three painters in my life, the first being when I was about 17 through high-school summers and following graduation, the next at 20, and the last from ages 22 to about 5 months ago, and each one of them looking back had their own poor habits that I'm glad I didn't stick around long enough to pick up on my own. 

Granted, I learned a lot about the trade. But never look at one painter (unless it's Bob Ross) and assume his technique is always the right way. I'm glad a lot of the work I've done hasn't been under the wing of any one particular person because I'm able to apply things I've learned here rather than have someone looking over my shoulder forcing their way on me. 

I do intend on taking a Painting & Decorating course at a Finishing Trade Institute here in Canada, but I think there is a lot to be said about learning through your own experience so long as you have the right knowledge available to you to guide you. Another reason why I'm so thankful for this place while I start my own operation! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

BoisePainter said:


> I think you assume a lot, don't you PAC? Have you been to Idaho? Have you seen the work done by the Idaho Painter?
> 
> Don't you think it's a little presumptuous to label him "blow and go" if you don't in fact know that?


oh god this is funny! I have plenty of guys just like him around here to follow up complaints on. Lots of complaints. And just what is the reasoning behind marketing house painting based on a one day turn around? If someone said they could paint my pig shack in one day I would tell him to piss off.

I bet SW and Home depot love the guy though. When the paint fades prematurely or peels in a couple of years they are off the hook so why do they care that the paint isn't applied according to the label or data sheet instructions. And I'm sure they tell the guy daily what a great painter he is.

What is the reasoning behind hiding the prep? Assuming it is being done of course. If I was a homeowner I would want to see them doing the prep correctly over just spraying the house in a day. What's the sense in cutting corners to promote your painting business? Or is he just trying to convince people that what he is doing IS the correct way to prep for a paint job? (yup.)

And, I have 32 years of seeing his kind come and go. His only strong point is the ability to convince Home Depot and Lowe's DIY'ers that he has a better way to paint, and he can get it done fast. As long as he is in a big enough market and can use the internet to convince enough people to hire him he will do just fine. But when enough people start to wise up?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Just an observation...
> I worked for the same guy the first 7 yrs of painting. He taught me everything I knew up to that point. I thought he was the cats meow. When I moved to Eugene to go to school, I began working for a well known painting contractor who helped me realize how little I knew, and of the little bit I knew, how many bad habits I developed by learning from someone who probably didn't know near as much as they led on. It was humbling.
> 
> Fast-forward 18 more years, and I join this forum, (probably thinking once again I knew more than I actually did). It too was humbling.
> ...



I can't remember who told me, "The important stuff is what you learn after you think you know it all," but I am forever in his debt.


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

I think Idaho painter has likely learned a lot since many of his videos as long as he has learned from people who have worked for him or perfected his techniques. I have worked for people that had the "my way or the highway" mentality even if it was the worst possible method possible. 
Idaho Painter I am sure was trying to look as fast as possible in some videos which made him look like a blow and go painter which he may be but looks like he tries to paint fast rather then just paint fast, he is an overboard self promoter and I would never want to work for him was my impression of him.


----------



## Jasonthep8nter (Aug 7, 2013)

BoisePainter said:


> Not sure what you think epitomizes blow and go. And really, I'm not trying to pick a fight. I'd like a civil conversation. And I have seen the final product. I have seen the houses 2-3 years afterwards. I've even seen the houses 7-10 years afterwards. Actually, I've worked for the Idaho Painter for a long time. He has taught me everything I know about painting, including spraying. I've seen you critique the arc pattern, etc. The thing is, we've never had an issue down the road spraying that way. It gets frustrating seeing guys who don't live in the area, don't understand our environment and market, don't see the full job, and assume that anyone who does things differently is a hack--tear apart a crew that works hard and strives for high quality craftsmanship. So if you have real questions or concerns, then let's have at them. But let's not succumb to attacking real people with real lives and real stories because the Internet makes it too easy to dehumanize other people.


I'm just curious are you John?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Krittterkare said:


> I think Idaho painter has likely learned a lot since many of his videos as long as he has learned from people who have worked for him or perfected his techniques. I have worked for people that had the "my way or the highway" mentality even if it was the worst possible method possible.
> Idaho Painter I am sure was trying to look as fast as possible in some videos which made him look like a blow and go painter which he may be but looks like he tries to paint fast rather then just paint fast, he is an overboard self promoter and I would never want to work for him was my impression of him.


And what market is he after, promoting himself as primarily a "fast" painter? There are obviously needs for speed, such as rentals and commercial properties, but on a privately owned home? Why would anyone want to hire a guy to paint the largest investment in their lives based on how much faster he can do it? If you owned a Lambo at the same price, would you take it to the fastest mechanic to get it fixed? I seriously doubt it. 

What he is doing is catering to the instant gratification mindset prevalent in out society, which may be important to some people but those people are pretty ignorant of what quality is. It may or may not come back to bite him someday, but as it is now it's only the homeowners that stand to get bit. How long he will be able to feed the frenzy really depends on how many people he can reach, thus the videos.

It's basically the same thing as the deck restore type products. There was a perceived market for such coatings, and quite a bit of it has been sold because of all of the marketing hype catering to that very same instant gratification thing. But now here we are a few years down the road and the negative exposure of the products is beginning (I hope!) to overcome the positive spin the marketing has put on it.

I have in my career looked at many, many homes that were painted the exact same way he is doing it, or at least promoting the way he does it. It would amaze even him to know how many paint failures there actually are, because those people aren't in a very big hurry to re-hire the same painter that fleeced them to re-paint it. It is also seen by them as a very negative experience with what ever paint brand was used. Again because of all the marketing hype for them. No paint, no matter how expensive it is or how heavily marketed it is will live up to their expectations if it is not applied correctly. If any paint is applied to thin it will have a much higher propensity to fade, peel, and many other issues.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

As Pac stated, he's fulfilling a need for customers who want that type of product. Some can see the value of what he provides at the price he provides it. Obviously not for everyone.

We've all had people tell us they want it "fast and cheap". And, we all have the ability to decide whether we want to work with that type of client. It just reminds me too much of tract house painting for my tastes. I wouldn't do it myself, but a couple years down the road, it wouldn't bother me a bit to have the repaint job.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I don't get all the fuss over the Idaho Painter. So he paints fast. Who doesn't wish they could speed things up here and there?

Currently, I have little need to paint like a bat out of hell. But there was a time I did, and I hated it. My interests today are more about best coating performance with the least effort in terms of preparation. But with the environmental and hegienial concerns with dust and lead, it's difficult to not spend more time than ideal in prepping. That's the nature of painting.

I think painters get irritated with TIP because he presents himself as a painter not mired down with the logistic requirements most painters find themselves obligated to. And because of that, I'm not afraid to admit he is a faster painter than me. After all, that has always been the most important goal of most painters. 

Congratulations Idaho Painter! You are the fastest painter in the West.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

And what market is he after, promoting himself as primarily a "fast" painter? *There are obviously needs for speed, such as rentals and commercial properties, but on a privately owned home? Why would anyone want to hire a guy to paint the largest investment in their lives based on how much faster he can do it? If you owned a Lambo at the same price, would you take it to the fastest mechanic to get it fixed? I seriously doubt it.
*
Well, most privately owned homes are not owned by those who can afford Lambos. Competition from other painters could preclude winning a bid that is pricey, so speed would be of the utmost importance.

*I don't get all the fuss over the Idaho Painter. So he paints fast. Who doesn't wish they could speed things up here and there?
*
I know I wish I could speed things up here and there. 

In my somewhat limited experience, there is a direct correlation between quality of customer (quality being primarily defined as the willingness to pay well for the job) and the need for speed. Better customers allow for a more relaxing pace, while the more frugal ones almost dictate the need for speed (and the stress and aggravation that accompanies knowing you are working for "not enough"). 

I'm not saying to skip prep work or the proper amount of coats of paint. I just think the ill-will towards the Idaho Painter is very overblown, and is based upon treating him as if he were working exclusively on the homes of the rich.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Speed, as a general value in construction, often defines trade competency. Particularly in the less critical trades such as painting. So it's interesting a trade that isn't necessarily regulated by common standards, or enforced by qualified inspection like electrical or plumbing for example, has there been inspired so much resentment towards a contractor like Idaho Painter.

I'm theorizing, that only since the advent of social media among trade groups such as painting, has there been such a degree of criticism towards painters that don't follow so called best practices or use only the highest quality of paint. It's as if by virtue of membership in a painting forum, one has been anointed the privilege to condem others for practicing techniques handed down for generations, or techniques developed as a personal preference.

But given the opportunity to reach a wide audience, it's no wonder it's popular to ban together in this Holy solidarity. Ppff.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

SemiproJohn said:


> And what market is he after, promoting himself as primarily a "fast" painter? *There are obviously needs for speed, such as rentals and commercial properties, but on a privately owned home? Why would anyone  want to hire a guy to paint the largest investment in their lives based on how much faster he can do it? If you owned a Lambo at the same price, would you take it to the fastest mechanic to get it fixed? I seriously doubt it.
> *
> Well, most privately owned homes are not owned by those who can afford Lambos. Competition from other painters could preclude winning a bid that is pricey, so speed would be of the utmost importance.
> 
> ...


Technically, I think there is an *inverse* correlation between the two, but in our experience, the rest of what you're saying in right on the mark. Almost without exception, our A-list clients are far more concerned with getting it done right than getting it done fast.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

I always was like ,why are u helping people to eliminate your own job? By posting utube vids


----------



## Abel Morales (Oct 23, 2015)

There seems to be more than a few haters in here. Shame on you. Shame on all of you (the haters).


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes I respect professional painter Grady Johnsons Youtube videos.Hands down very informative.


----------



## Jasonthep8nter (Aug 7, 2013)

Paul peck is another good painting/Drywall contractor, I have picked up a few good tips from him


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Whether or not you guys or myself agree with his technique or not, all the buzz about him makes him somewhat popular and well known be it in a positive or negative way. I give the client what they want to pay for. I always ask "How intense do you want the prep to be?" Because for me its a huge factor in pricing a job, and I've learned the hard way on many jobs by spending too much time prepping, not only losing money, but the client does not even appreciate it. So now I am very precise in asking the client on estimates to what extent of prep do they want to pay for. Yet when they don't want stellar prep and the job is completed, I cant get past the feeling that the job didn't meet my standards. But their happy and I guess that's what really matters in the end


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

loaded brush said:


> Whether or not you guys or myself agree with his technique or not, all the buzz about him makes him somewhat popular and well known be it in a positive or negative way. I give the client what they want to pay for. I always ask "How intense do you want the prep to be?" Because for me its a huge factor in pricing a job, and I've learned the hard way on many jobs by spending too much time prepping, not only losing money, but the client does not even appreciate it. So now I am very precise in asking the client on estimates to what extent of prep do they want to pay for. Yet when they don't want stellar prep and the job is completed, I cant get past the feeling that the job didn't meet my standards. But their happy and I guess that's what really matters in the end


If you are getting this cleared up and agreed upon before hand, you are doing it correctly. This is just good business, doing what the customer wants. But using the illusion of doing a good prep and paint job in one day is not. This question of what prep was expected and carried out is never addressed by many "youtube painters". They are just promoting a one day paint job as making their services superior, and it just flat out isn't. Agreeing on a scope of work before hand is one of the main ingredients in running a good painting business. Blow and go, or promoting the concept of blow and go to advance your business is a fraud, plain and simple.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Didn't Crock make a fortune on blow and go? The last time I checked, selling a slapped together flat burger from a drive through isn't fraudulent just because the menu made it look all juicy.

I'd rather mind my own business than someone elses. I'm honest and non judgemental like that.

Peace and love


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

CApainter said:


> Didn't Crock make a fortune on blow and go? The last time I checked, selling a slapped together flat burger from a drive through isn't fraudulent just because the menu made it look all juicy.
> 
> I'd rather mind my own business than someone elses. I'm honest and non judgemental like that.
> 
> Peace and love


yes indeed


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

^^^^Kroc


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks Gough. And the point remains intact. Booya!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Didn't Crock make a fortune on blow and go? The last time I checked, selling a slapped together flat burger from a drive through isn't fraudulent just because the menu made it look all juicy.
> 
> I'd rather mind my own business than someone elses. I'm honest and non judgemental like that.
> 
> Peace and love


but believe it or not, when Mcd's first opened they had some of the best burgers made. They were a lot different then they are now. and they actually weren't particularly cheap either. At the time people were actually getting a fairly premium burger at a slightly higher price than at say a diner or something. It was a combination of accessibility, speed, quality, and overall value that got the ball rolling at Mcd's. Not just "selling" the whole speed thing.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> but believe it or not, when Mcd's first opened they had some of the best burgers made. They were a lot different then they are now. and they actually weren't particularly cheap either. At the time people were actually getting a fairly premium burger at a slightly higher price than at say a diner or something. It was a combination of accessibility, speed, quality, and overall value that got the ball rolling at Mcd's. Not just "selling" the whole speed thing.





Pman "boot leg" Johnson said:


> Blow and go, or promoting the concept of blow and go to advance your business is a fraud, plain and simple.


 
So it's not fraud. right on


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

PACman said:


> but believe it or not, when Mcd's first opened they had some of the best burgers made. They were a lot different then they are now. and they actually weren't particularly cheap either. At the time people were actually getting a fairly premium burger at a slightly higher price than at say a diner or something. It was a combination of accessibility, speed, quality, and overall value that got the ball rolling at Mcd's. Not just "selling" the whole speed thing.


You were getting a burger at a diner for less than 15 cents??


----------

